
Video Shows Toyota's Planned Moon Rover with 18 Times the Range of Model S - vinnyglennon
https://www.inverse.com/article/54043-toyota-moon-rover-car-jaxa
======
close04
> 18 Times the Range of Model S

Taking clickbait to a whole new level by using an irrelevant but clickable
reference.

> For comparison, the Tesla Model S offers 335 miles of range, and is
> currently the industry leader. Toyota and JAXA’s rover would supply more
> than 18 times the range.

The content of the article is not much better. Industry leader on paved roads
on Earth is very much irrelevant to the dusty Moon landscape.

Basically other than the fact that in the end the motors are powered by
electricity there's nothing to link these 2.

